#  Alternativmedizin >   Bachblüten-Therapie >

## Farbenvogel

*Woher sie kommt*
Der englische Arzt Edward Bach (1886 - 1936) hat diese »sanfte Therapie« in den letzten sieben Jahren
seines Lebens entwickelt. Seine Familie stammt aus Wales und betrieb in der Nähe von Birmingham
eine kleine Erzgießerei. Seiner starken Liebe zur Natur und Sensitivität folgend, wandte sich Edward
Bach schon früh  entgegen den Wünschen des Vaters  dem Medizinstudium zu. Nach Abschluß des
Studiums erfuhr er eine Ausbildung als Pathologe und Bakteriologe, getragen aber auch von dem
Wunsch, neue unschädliche Heilmittel zu finden. Ein erstes Resultat dieser Bemühungen war die sog.
Nosoden-Therapie, bei der ein aus Darmbakterien gewonnener Impfstoff therapeutisch genutzt wird.
Wesentlich war die Begegnung mit der Homöopathie Hahnemanns. Der Gedanke, daß eine
Ausgangssubstanz potenziert werden kann, um therapeutische Wirksamkeit zu entfalten, wurde von ihm
später aufgegriffen.
1928 potenzierte er erstmals drei Blumen, arbeitete später jedoch nur mit den Blüten weiter. Das so
gewonnene potenzierte Arzneimittel verabreichte er seinen Patienten und bemerkte deren seelische
Reaktionen. Bis 1930 beschreibt er insgesamt die Wirkung von 19 verschiedenen Blüten mit dem
jeweils typischen seelischen Bild. In der Pflanzenfindung wurde er jetzt im wesentlichen von den
Patienten angeregt, die ihm bestimmte Themen nahebrachten. Zwischen 1934 und 1936 entdeckte er
19 weitere Blüten, wobei er jetzt von seiner eigenen Stimmung geleitet wird, häufig in Zusammenhang mit schmerzhaften körperlichen Erkrankungen. Näherte er sich der entsprechenden Pflanze, besserte
sich die entsprechende Stimmung, die Schmerzen klangen ab. So beschrieb er insgesamt 38
verschiedene Seelenbilder, die jeweils einer Pflanze bzw. Blüte zugeordnet sind  bis auf eine einzige
Ausnahme: Hierbei handelt es sich um heilkräftiges Quellwasser.
Zur Arzneimittelgewinnung entwickelte er eine eigene Methode, die die Einwirkung der Sonne nutzte.

----------


## Farbenvogel

*Welche Idee dahinter steht*
Jede Stimmung, jedes Gefühl kann als Ausdruck einer charakteristischen Energie aufgefaßt werden, die
bis in körperliche Vorgänge hinein wirksam ist (z.B. Beeinflussung der Darmtätigkeit, des Herzschlags
unter entsprechenden Emotionen). Nur ein Teil dieser Gefühle ist uns bewußt. Viele, insbesondere auch
unbewußte Gefühle bestimmen unsere Befindlichkeit über lange Zeit, während andere als rasche
Reaktion schnell abklingen. Kommt es im Seelischen zu Blockierungen, d.h. können Gefühle nicht
adäquat verarbeitet werden, so folgen körperliche Kränkungen.
Ebenso wie die natürlichen Substanzen sowohl in der äußeren Natur als auch im Körper des Menschen
vorkommen bzw. diesen bilden, ist es  als Hypothese  vorstellbar, daß die seelischen Energien, die
wir in uns als Gefühl bzw. Stimmung wahrnehmen, unabhängig vom Menschen in der äußeren Natur
vorkommen. Die Pflanze ist in ihrer Blüte von dieser »natürlichen« seelischen Energie geprägt.
Rudolf Steiner (1861 - 1925) sprach davon, daß die Blüte von der Weltenastralität (seelische Energie)
imprägniert ist. Dieser Hinweis stützt die Beobachtung Edward Bachs. Insofern ist vorstellbar, daß jeder
Blüte ein charakteristisches Gefühl entspricht. Ist dieses Gefühl blockiert, so hilft die Blüte es zu
transformieren.
Bach teilt die 38 verschiedenen Blüten bzw. deren seelische Bilder in folgende sieben Hauptgruppen
ein:
l  für jene, die Angst haben
l  für jene, die an Unsicherheit leiden
l  für jene, die nicht genügend Interesse an der Gegenwart haben
l  für jene, die einsam sind
l  für jene, die überempfindlich gegenüber Einflüssen und Ideen sind
l  für jene, die mutlos und verzweifelt sind
l  für jene, die um das Wohl anderer allzu besorgt sind. 
Diese Gruppen lassen sich einem Beziehungsprozeß zuordnen. Fühle ich mich meinem Gegenüber
nicht gewachsen, so stellt sich Angst ein. Werde ich verunsichert, schütze mich dadurch, daß ich
»innerlich« aus der Situation aussteige. Folglich vereinsame ich. Mein Gegenüber ist jedoch weiterhin
übermächtig. Ich kann mich nicht mehr genügend vor den fremden Einflüssen und Ideen schützen,
lasse mich von ihnen zu stark beeinflussen, verliere schließlich den Mut und bin verzweifelt. Ich kann
mich schließlich nur noch dadurch schützen, daß ich mich jetzt ganz intensiv um mein Gegenüber
kümmere, gewissermaßen als kontraphobische Reaktion (ich mache gerade das, wovor ich Angst
habe).
Insofern ist vorstellbar, daß die Bach-Blütentherapie speziell die Themen bearbeitet, die sich einer
Beziehungsstörung zuordnen lassen.

----------


## Farbenvogel

*Wie behandelt wird*
Im Gespräch stellt der Therapeut gemeinsam mit dem Patienten die Bach-Blütenmischung zusammen.
Meist kommen gleichzeitig bis zu sechs verschiedene Blüten zum Einsatz. In die Einnahmeflasche
(Wasser-Alkohol-Mischung) werden jeweils drei Tropfen aus dem Konzentrat der Bach-Blüte gegeben.
In der Regel werden von dieser Mischung dann jeweils 4 x 4 Tropfen täglich genommen. Nach vier bis
sechs Wochen sollte die Mischung überprüft werden, da dann meistens andere Themen in den
Vordergrund treten.
Der Behandler sollte erfahren in der seelischen Beobachtung sein, seine eigenen Schwierigkeiten
kennen, um möglichst Projektionen vermeiden zu können. Eine psychotherapeutische Ausbildung ist
insofern günstig. Während einer Bach-Blütenbehandlung werden häufig auch unbewußte Inhalte
bearbeitet, was sich z.B. auch an der Veränderung der Traumqualität und Thematik zeigt. Wichtig ist,
daß es im Rahmen der Behandlung möglich ist, diesen Prozeß auch zu begleiten und Schutz zu bieten.   *Wie sie angewendet wird*
Prinzipiell kann die Bach-Blütenbehandlung als »energetisch-psychotherapeutische« Maßnahme bei
allen Erkrankungen zum Einsatz kommen. Notwendig ist, daß andere erforderliche Therapien (z.B. auch
Einsatz von Psychopharmaka) nicht als Niederlage gesehen werden. Am sinnvollsten werden die Bach-Blüten nach Abklingen der Akutsymptomatik angewandt. Sie können dann helfen, die
psychosebedingten Erlebnisse zu verarbeiten.
Ihre Wirksamkeit zeigt sich aber auch in der Akutbehandlung: Eine Patientin, die  ihrem Wunsch
folgend  nur mit Bach-Blüten behandelt wurde, litt unter starken akustischen Halluzinationen obszönen
Inhalts. Sie erlebte unter der Behandlung, wie sich die Stimmen allmählich zurückbildeten. Statt dessen
konnte sie die von den Stimmen verbalisierten Gefühle jetzt zunehmend als eigene Gefühle erkennen.
Dies war eine sehr quälende Erkenntnis.

----------


## Farbenvogel

*Welche Risiken es gibt*
Das Hauptrisiko besteht darin, daß man die Bach-Blüten als ein »Wundermittel« ansieht, das einen
verleitet, sonst keine weitere psychiatrische Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen. Psychosekranke sollten sich
daher vergewissern, daß ihr Behandler bereit ist, mit einem Psychiater zusammenzuarbeiten, sofern er
nicht selbst Psychiater ist. Niemals darf der Einsatz von Psychopharmaka als Versagen der Bach-Blüten
interpretiert werden. Beides kann sehr wohl gleichzeitig zum Einsatz kommen.6. Was besonders wichtig
ist
Als unterstützende Behandlung können Bach-Blüten auch im Rahmen der Klinik nach Abklingen der
akuten Symptomatik angewandt werden, sofern sie in das Therapieangebot der Klinik integriert sind. Im
Rahmen der ambulanten Therapie unterstützen sie die Auseinandersetzung mit den psychosebedingten
Erlebnissen. Wichtig ist, daß der Therapeut sich mit den psychosetypischen Verlaufsformen auskennt,
um einerseits genügend Geduld zu haben, andererseits eine erneute psychotische Dekompensation
nicht zu übersehen. Sonst muß zumindest eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit einem Psychiater
gewährleistet sein.

----------


## StarBuG

Danke Farbenvogel für diesen interessanten Artikel. 
Weißt du zufällig, was mit "potenzieren einer Ausgangssubstanz" gemeint ist?

----------


## Farbenvogel

homöopatische heilmittel wirken energetisch im sinne einer informationsübertragung. das passende homöopat. mittel überträgt also dem organismus, die er benötigt, um in einer krankheitsphase wieder zu gesundheit und ordnung zurück zu finden. 
hahnemann hat also ein verfahren entwickelt, in dem eine substanz immer weiter entmaterialisiert wird, die energien aber weiter verstärkt werden.
Dieses Verfahren nannte er potenzierung 
dabei wird der ausgangsstoff einer arznei mit alkohol oder milchzucker stufenweise verdünnt UND verschüttelt oder verrieben 
die potenzierung ist also viel mehr als eine gewöhnliche verdünnung! 
wird die ausgangssubastanz mit der trägersubstand im verhältnis 1:10 vedünnt (verschüttelt/verríeben) und dieser schritt immer wieder mit der jeweiligen verdünnungsstufe fortgeführt, entstehen die sogenannten D-Potenzen (Dezimal). Die anschließenden Zahlen D4, D12 etc geben an, wie oft der Potenzierungsvorgang wiederholt wurde. 
so ich hoffe, ich habs einigermaßen verständlich erklärt  :Zwinker:

----------


## StarBuG

Ja, Danke. 
Ist diese potenzierung evtl. auch das Klopfen?

----------


## Farbenvogel

ich bin jetzt kein profi, aber wenn man klopft, wird die substanz ja auch durchgeschüttelt, von dem her kann ich es mir schon gut vorstellen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Smurf

Hab diese Rescue-Drops von Bachblüten aus der Apotheke. Schmecken lecker. Ob sie wirklich helfen, keine Ahnung. 
Smurf

----------


## urologiker

*LOL* @smurf - das war es doch, was ich von Bachblüten immer wissen wollte!  
Grüßchen, logiker

----------


## Smurf

:a_plain111:

----------


## Julchen

@ logiker _*LOL* @smurf - das war es doch, was ich von Bachblüten immer wissen wollte!_   _*LOL*?_
Hier berichtet jemand über seine Erfahrung - ist das *LOL*? 
schöne Ostern
Julchen

----------


## Jasmin86

Hallo
Hat jemand erfahrung mir Bachblüten?und helfen die wirklich?
Ich habe mir jetzt diese Notfall Tropfen gekauft jda ich viel innerlich unruhig bin,und auch viel Kreislaufprobleme habe.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Jasmin, 
ich habe dein Thema mal mit dem hier zusammengeführt.  Das gilt für alle, erstmal die Suchfunktion nutzen, den vielleicht gibt es schon ein Thema das Euch betrifft oder ein ähnliches.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## segeln

ja,das ganze esoterische "gesummse" ist erklärt.
schreib doch mal die gründe und argumente für diese spätmittelalterliche behandlungmethode.

----------


## Sr. Rabiata

Dann schreib ich mal was dazu.... 
2005 gings mir nicht gut. Liebeskummer, ziemlich derb.
Eine esoterische Freundin hat mir Rescuetropfen empfohlen.
Ich wusste gar nicht was das ist :-) 
Hat geholfen. 
Nun war ich neugierig, hab mir Literatur gesucht, alles gelesen. 
Und war entsetzt!
Ich, die schulmedizinisch Überzeugte, hatte so ein Zeug genommen :Huh?:  
Danach - hat nix mehr gewirkt :-) 
Jahre später, als HP, hat ein guter Bekannter mich gefragt, was er tun könne. Es ginge ihm so schlecht...Liebeskummer.. und überhaupt... 
Tja... Rescue empfohlen, es hat ihm geholfen!
Ob es mein Gespräch war, das Zuhören.. egal. Es ging ihm besser. Ist das nicht die Hauptsache? 
Mein Oberarzt in der Klinik wollte "Quacksalbermedizin" von mir.... Kind mit Bauchschmerzen, die nur auf Placebo besser wurden. Organisch gesund.
Jetzt wollten die das Kind nicht mit Placebos entlassen.... es wurden Rescue-Globulis empfohlen... mit großem Erfolg :-)

----------


## Pianoman

Und ?  
Was schließen wir daraus ?  
Dass es sinnvoll ist, schon Kinder zu Tabletten-Junkies zu erziehen, damit jede Befindlichkeitsstörung wunderbar mit einem Placebo therapiert werden kann ?  
Entspricht das dem Bild vom aufgeklärten Patienten ? 
BTW, wie kommt man auf die Idee, "Liebeskummer" mit Medikamenten zu behandeln ?

----------


## Sr. Rabiata

Übersetz Liebeskummer mit depressiver Verstimmung - da kann man schon  mal was "brauchen". 
Bachblüten sind für mich kein Medikament, sondern eher.... ich sags mal böse, mit Alkohol konserviertes Wasser.
Bzw. halt Milch- oder Rohrzuckerkügelchen. 
Eine Zeit lang gabe s ja homöopathische Kügelchen bei Zahnungsbeschwerden. Ich hab nie nen Sinn Sinn drin gesehen "neue" Zähne gleich einzuzuckern.
Und mal ehrlich... so gut wie jeder Säugling mag was Süßes.
Es gibt ja Studien. die zeigen, dass Sgl denen man Zuckerlösung gibt Schmerzen besser ertragen als Kinder, die nichts bekommen.
Aber die Konditionierung Schmerz mit Süß zu "bekämpfen" kann sich auf das spätere Essverhalten nur ungünstig auswirken.

----------


## Jule77

> ... Kind mit Bauchschmerzen, die nur auf Placebo besser wurden. Organisch gesund.
> Jetzt wollten die das Kind nicht mit Placebos entlassen.... es wurden Rescue-Globulis empfohlen... mit großem Erfolg :-)

   

> Bachblüten sind für mich kein Medikament, sondern eher.... ich sags mal  böse, mit Alkohol konserviertes Wasser.
> Bzw. halt Milch- oder Rohrzuckerkügelchen.

 Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Placebo und ihren Bachblüten? 
Ich als Mutter wäre reichlich angesäuert, wenn mir jemand ein Placebo als Medikament "verkaufen" würde, statt zu sagen: a) die Sache heilt oder verschwindet von ganz alleine oder b) ist nicht medikamentös zu behandeln, da keine organische Ursache feststellbar ist. Da könnte es wohl nicht schaden, mal darüber nachzudenken, warum ein Kind sich in dauernde Bauchschmerzen flüchten muss, statt irgendwelche Pillen einzuschmeißen.

----------


## kleineanna

Ich finde auch, dass es andere Möglichkeiten gibt in den man sich einfach einwenig mehr sich selbergegenüber bewusst sein muss was der Körper gerade durch macht und was man dagegen tun sollte. Zum Beispiel das Menschen die eher unaktiv sind (zum Beispiel einen Bürojob haben) eher dann in ihrer Freizeit aktiv werden mit joggen usw. oder eben dann auch andersrum und der Körper wird es einen danken. Denke da an lebensumstellungen wie Salutogenese, was den gefühlten Stress auch mindert. Wikipedia-Link Salutogenese

----------


## Ambeth

> Hat jemand erfahrung mir Bachblüten?

 Hier! *aufzeig*   

> und helfen die wirklich?

 Nein.  

> Ich habe mir jetzt diese Notfall Tropfen gekauft jda ich viel innerlich unruhig bin,und auch viel Kreislaufprobleme habe.

  Jeder Drogerie-Baldriantee hilft besser.   
Ok, jetzt mal konkret:
Ich habe die Rescue-Tropfen als eben solche während meiner Vorbereitung zur Zwischenprüfung genommen, sollte gegen die allgemeine Unruhe vor solchen Situationen helfen. Der Effekt war gleich null. Ein Abend mit Freunden, ein gutes Buch zum Ablenken, ein -s.o.- Baldriantee vor dem Schlafengehen, waren weitaus entspannender.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oder eben auch mal eine Flasche Bier...  :Smiley:

----------


## spokes

ich hab mir (zwangsläufig) mal gestern klitzekleinwenig mit den Rescuetropfen beschäftigt. Ich war schwer beeindruckt, wogegen das alles hilft. Egal ob bei Mensch oder Tier, nein selbst gegen einen zu starken Insektenbefall bei Pflanzen helfen die. wow, einfach nur ein paar Tropfen in das Gießwasser und schon erblühen die Pflanzen. Ich überlege schon, was passiert, wenn ich mit so einem Fläschchen meine Blume auf dem Fensterbank gießen würde. Selbst meine Mutter sah sofort ein, dass das teures Wasser ist. Aber vielleicht behilft die besondere Zuwendung bei unserer Fellnase ja, das er uns das Auto nicht sofort beim fahren vollkotzt  :Grin:  (Ingwer und Vomex helfen nicht wirklich)  
Trinke ich heute abend eine Flasche Bier oder koche ich mir den zigsten Tee am heutigen Tage?

----------


## Ambeth

> ich hab mir (zwangsläufig) mal gestern klitzekleinwenig mit den Rescuetropfen beschäftigt. Ich war schwer beeindruckt, wogegen das alles hilft.?

 Und es gibt sie sogar in Gummibärchen!  :Grin:

----------


## spokes

Gummibärchen mag unser Hund nicht. Er ist Käsefan. Da klaut er sogar  :Grin:

----------


## Pianoman

Und es gibt sie sogar in Gummibärchen!  :Grin:  
Und sogar zum Aufmalen.  
Obwohl; möglicherweise bin ich auch auf dem falschen Dampfer, 
und das Esodings mit dem Malen war wohl doch die "Neue Homöopathie nach Körbler".  
Aber im Grunde ist´s egal.

----------


## edith.staehli

Hallo Grüezi
Ja ganz sicher die helfen wirklich.
Die sind auch für langerzeit ohne bedenken zu nehmen.
Also viel Glück 
Grüsse Edith

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ edith, 
nach dem du jetzt so eindrücklich geschildert hast das die wirken, glaube ich das natürlich sofort [/Ironie off]

----------

